# Trump's Impeachment Changing the Gen Y/Z boundaries?



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

If Trump is impeached, a rare event as it has only happened twice in U.S. history, would you say it would be significant enough to solidify a cusp between Gen Y and Z? 

If he leaves office before the 2019-20 school year, I think it would be safe to say that those within the 'solidly Z' range are high school aged and younger (minors). If you're in college at the at time of the significant event, you could at least be considered the very tail end of the cusp. 

IMO, it Gen Y and Z would look something like this: 

Gen Y: 1982-1994 (Classes 2000-2012)

*Early-mid 80s: Early Y
Late 80s-early 90s: Core Y
Mid 90s: Late Y 


**Gen Z: 1995-2009 (Classes 2013-2027) 

Mid-late 90s: Y/Z
Early 00s: Early Z
Mid 00s: Core Z
Late 00s: Late Z 


Gen Y/Z cusp: 1991-2001 (Classes 2009-2019) 
_The *Gradient* Transition Between Y and Z_

Older Y/Z (Late Y): 1991-1994 (Safely Late Y, youngest to vote in 2012 election) 
Mid Y/Z (ultimate cups): 1995-1998 (youngest to vote in 2016 election) 
Late Y/Z (Early Z with last Y traits): 1999-2001 (college-aged in impeachment of Trump, youngest to vote in 2020 election) 

_For 2002 borns, they would also be considered late Y/Z ONLY for the reason that they can vote in 2020. Other factors lean towards Early Z. If anything they're the Early Z zeitgeists. For everyone born after, they're 100% Z and aren't cusps at all._


_*I didn't want to use specific year ranges within generations, as people have their own ideas of 'early', 'mid' and 'late' _

_** I am aware that the ending of Gen Z is still debatable, but I don't believe 90s borns should be placed in the same generation as 10s borns, which is why it should end in 09 (IMO)_


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

Other than 2009 being the last year of the 2000s, I highly disagree with that, especially since 2010 babies were in school when Trump was elected and will graduate along with the majority of Z in the 2020s. Plus 1982-1994 is only 12 years, which is too short for a generation.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

q543frodomar said:


> Other than 2009 being the last year of the 2000s, I highly disagree with that, especially since 2010 babies were in school when Trump was elected and will graduate along with the majority of Z in the 2020s. Plus 1982-1994 is only 12 years, which is too short for a generation.


How long is it usually? Because I thought late 70s babies and early 80s babies are the XY cusp. 1982 was the first undisputable Y year, I thought.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

Millenium_01 said:


> How long is it usually? Because I thought late 70s babies and early 80s babies are the XY cusp. 1982 was the first undisputable Y year, I thought.


1984 is the undisputed Y year, while 1982 and 1983 are Xennials leaning Y, probably because they graduated before 9/11, and spent most of their teenage years in the 90s. Also 82' babies also were able to vote in the 2000 election.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

He did get impeached last night (Thank God). It won't matter in the end anyway since the Republican-controlled Senate isn't going to remove Trump from office. We all know how they've been praising him like Jesus this whole time.


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

I still fail to see why most Republicans tend to focus more on Trump as a person, vs How he acted as president. If it was anyone else 
(say, Obama), they would be vehemently agreeing with impeachment.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

To be honest, its really mostly California only that hates Trump. Most states actually love Trump being president. I mean to be honest, the Senate will not have him impeached. I mean unlike the boomer named Nancy Pelosi, the boomer named Trump supports legal immigration only, not illegal, cause lets face it, illegal immigration has ruined California too much these past few years. As someone who lives in California, this is how I feel, and California is hated by every state in the US. Well, I guess in terms of the Y/Z cusp, we can keep it at 1998-2001, being that 1998-2001 were all ideally in college during this time, making 2002 the guaranteed Gen Z start date being that they are still in high school during Trump's impeachment, and 1998 the earliest possible Gen Z start date, as they were not able to finish college before his impeachment.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Millenium_01 said:


> How long is it usually? Because I thought late 70s babies and early 80s babies are the XY cusp. 1982 was the first undisputable Y year, I thought.


I wouldnt consider late 70s to be cuspers if many on this forum consider early 60s to be solid boomers. 1982 is technically XY cusp. 1980-1983 is XY cusp, since they were all ideally in college when 9/11 happened. 1983 were the last to be born before cell phones were first used publicly in 1984, while 1980 were the first to born after the world's first cellular network was launched in 1979, making 1979 pure X to me. So really 1980-1983 can be called cell phone cuspers.


----------



## Cocoa Puff (May 27, 2019)

Millenium_01 said:


> If Trump is impeached, a rare event as it has only happened *twice* in U.S. history, would you say it would be significant enough to solidify a cusp between Gen Y and Z?
> 
> If he leaves office before the 2019-20 school year, I think it would be safe to say that those within the 'solidly Z' range are high school aged and younger (minors). If you're in college at the at time of the significant event, you could at least be considered the very tail end of the cusp.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to point that it happened three times before Trump. Andrew Johnson got impeached in 1868, then Nixon in 1974, and Clinton in 1998-1999. Regardless of Trump's impeachment, I believe he's still going to be re-elected in 2020. Your Y/Z Cusp Group is accurate, except what kind of Z traits would a 1991 or even a 1992 born have? I'm pretty sure there solidly Y, along with possibly even those born in 1993 and 1994, depending on the span Y, probably either core or late Y. In fact, could you explain what kind of Y and Z traits could be attributed to those born between 1991-2001/2002? And if Trump is still president by next year's time (which I know he will be) would that make 2002 borns on the border of very late Y/Z Cusp and solidly Early Z in your eyes anymore or solidly late Y/Z cusp, like those born from 1999-2001?


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Cocoa Puff said:


> I just wanted to point that it happened three times before Trump. Andrew Johnson got impeached in 1868, then Nixon in 1974, and Clinton in 1998-1999. Regardless of Trump's impeachment, I believe he's still going to be re-elected in 2020. Your Y/Z Cusp Group is accurate, except what kind of Z traits would a 1991 or even a 1992 born have? I'm pretty sure there solidly Y, along with possibly even those born in 1993 and 1994, depending on the span Y, probably either core or late Y. In fact, could you explain what kind of Y and Z traits could be attributed to those born between 1991-2001/2002? And if Trump is still president by next year's time (which I know he will be) would that make 2002 borns on the border of very late Y/Z Cusp and solidly Early Z in your eyes anymore or solidly late Y/Z cusp, like those born from 1999-2001?


1991 is core Y, but 1992, that is where I start to see Z traits, though I guess I can say early 92 were core Y, but late 92 had Z traits. Also, the Senate is not going to go against Trump. Most of the Us likes him. Its really just California that hates him.


----------



## Cocoa Puff (May 27, 2019)

karlpalaka said:


> 1991 is core Y, but 1992, that is where I start to see Z traits, though I guess I can say early 92 were core Y, but late 92 had Z traits. Also, the Senate is not going to go against Trump. Most of the Us likes him. Its really just California that hates him.


A lot of people around me in NJ don't like him, I definitely prefer him over all the other runners. It is basically just the radical far-left and in his words the "DO NOTHING DEMOCRATS".


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

karlpalaka said:


> 1991 is core Y, but 1992, that is where I start to see Z traits, though I guess I can say early 92 were core Y, but late 92 had Z traits. Also, the Senate is not going to go against Trump. Most of the Us likes him. Its really just California that hates him.


true i like him too.And I am a Malaysian Chinese who was born on 8th December 1997 in Brunei.And I am a Charismatic Pentecostal Christian.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Cocoa Puff said:


> A lot of people around me in NJ don't like him, I definitely prefer him over all the other runners. It is basically just the radical far-left and in his words the "DO NOTHING DEMOCRATS".


If Hilary was president, this country would fall apart. Trump is definately the better option, and yet so many idiots in California voted for Hilary. Trump was planning to build the wall to prevent illegal immigrants from entering the US, not to stop immigration in total. If he really wanted to stop immigration in total, why are immigrants still coming? Now, to teach California a lesson, he is exiling them all to California. I think Nancy Pelosi should get out of the office. She is almost 80. She should retire for good.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Millenium_01 said:


> If Trump is impeached, a rare event as it has only happened twice in U.S. history, would you say it would be significant enough to solidify a cusp between Gen Y and Z?


Wouldn't living through a presidential impeachment during their younger years be something Gen Y and Gen Z have in common? After all, Bill Clinton was impeached in 1998.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

My younger siblings and many of their friends really seem to like Trump. Which was initially quite shocking, because most of em' come from moderately left-leaning families and I can remember them being quite vocal about more lefty ideologies back during their teens and early 20's. But now, mid-20's, times they are a changin' I guess. It almost seems like the more he gets dragged through the mud, the more they support him. This identification of the underdog, the one-man-band out their fighting a corrupt system all on their own, whether it be true or not. They believe that all politicians are corrupt scumbags, Trump is just more overt or surface, which makes him safer in a way. They like the economy, many of his policies, and that he hasn't involved us in any new wars. They don't seem to give two shits about how insensitive or unrefined or unethical his words/presentation comes across, because they believe the more polished scumbags are ultimately the same, underneath. They think his impeachment is garbage, that all other politicians have done equal to much worse which gets glossed over or unchallenged. 

I'm not a Trump fan myself, but I do think the Dems should seriously reconsider their approach because at least where I'm at, many of the circles round here have a very quiet yet strong support of him, which seems to be only growing. There is a sense that the media and inner poli-bubble is yet again, very out of touch with the people.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

karlpalaka said:


> To be honest, its really mostly California only that hates Trump. Most states actually love Trump being president. I mean to be honest, the Senate will not have him impeached. I mean unlike the boomer named Nancy Pelosi, the boomer named Trump supports legal immigration only, not illegal, cause lets face it, illegal immigration has ruined California too much these past few years. As someone who lives in California, this is how I feel, and California is hated by every state in the US. Well, I guess in terms of the Y/Z cusp, we can keep it at 1998-2001, being that 1998-2001 were all ideally in college during this time, making 2002 the guaranteed Gen Z start date being that they are still in high school during Trump's impeachment, and 1998 the earliest possible Gen Z start date, as they were not able to finish college before his impeachment.


1998ers were able to vote for him in 2016 though and were in college for his election, so they could be taken off the cusp.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cocoa Puff said:


> I just wanted to point that it happened three times before Trump. Andrew Johnson got impeached in 1868, then Nixon in 1974, and Clinton in 1998-1999. Regardless of Trump's impeachment, I believe he's still going to be re-elected in 2020. Your Y/Z Cusp Group is accurate, except what kind of Z traits would a 1991 or even a 1992 born have? I'm pretty sure there solidly Y, along with possibly even those born in 1993 and 1994, depending on the span Y, probably either core or late Y. In fact, could you explain what kind of Y and Z traits could be attributed to those born between 1991-2001/2002? And if Trump is still president by next year's time (which I know he will be) would that make 2002 borns on the border of very late Y/Z Cusp and solidly Early Z in your eyes anymore or solidly late Y/Z cusp, like those born from 1999-2001?


Nixon wasn't impeached. He resigned before the House could impeach him.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

ReliK said:


> It almost seems like the more he gets dragged through the mud, the more they support him. This identification of the underdog, the one-man-band out their fighting a corrupt system all on their own, whether it be true or not. They believe that all politicians are corrupt scumbags, Trump is just more overt or surface, which makes him safer in a way. They like the economy, many of his policies, and that he hasn't involved us in any new wars. They don't seem to give two shits about how insensitive or unrefined or unethical his words/presentation comes across, because they believe the more polished scumbags are ultimately the same, underneath. They think his impeachment is garbage, that all other politicians have done equal to much worse which gets glossed over or unchallenged.


I think you and your siblings have a good understanding of how Trump became President in the first place.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Willtip98 said:


> 1998ers were able to vote for him in 2016 though and were in college for his election, so they could be taken off the cusp.


Well late 98 couldnt, but I can see your point there. I was actually referring to those who could not graduate college before his impeachment but graduated high school before his impeachment. Also, I dont really consider voting in US elections as a trait, since not everyone in the US had citizenship.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Well the Senate is not going to make Trump the first president to be impeached for good. I dont get how Bush didnt get impeached though.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Sodium Fluoride, Microwave Oven, probably changed our generation a lot. What were toothpaste like when it was homemade in the 1930s or earlier?


----------

